# Electrical Injury Day of Recognition



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

new information to me ....
i never even heard of long term consequenses 
i have had several bad shocks over my career
but none bad enough to cause burns (once or twice redness at the spot)
to my knowledge i have no long term results, but i have never been checked for it either


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

So in order to be recognized today you need to have suffered an electrical injury or go out and get injured (but not killed) by electricity?


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds like BS to me. Next thing you know the earth will be melting.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

over all it sounded to me that their intent was to encourage elects to change their mindset from normal risk (work it hot) to safer practices (find the breaker and kill it) which i applaud,

my neighbor routinely changes receptacles hot in grounded metal boxes and yes he gets shocked and doesnt care that much
i used to do the same thing until i worked in a mill and had safety drilled into me

when i went back to resi i bought a breaker finder and learned to use it so that it became reliable for me and did not cost me a lot of time, and i could be faster on the plug change because i did not have to be so careful
yes over all it takes more time,
most of my customers were suspect when they offered to turn off the breaker and i declined, 
now most seem to be glad i want it off and can find it, because they dont have a clue where to look

once again customer relations brings itself into the picture, specifically whether they see me as a skilled electrician they can trust and rely on


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Yea...I call BS. No where in the article does it mention specific injuries or symptoms. Also article says 'injury can be mitigated completely'. Yea okay.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Nobody moves, nobody gets hurt.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Well I used to blame memory loss on my age, now it the shocks I got 30 years ago.

Tim.


----------

